# How tall are you?



## firedell

Korvyna said:


> Gosh! I've only ever met one other...well, wait, two other people under 5'!


It's very annoying, you get patted on the head a lot. 
"Awww aren't you so tiny?" *pats head*

:angry:


----------



## Aqualung

6'1"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aerorobyn

5'4" (162.56 cm according to Google) :tongue:


----------



## Ben

I'm 64.5 inches. roud:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm 5'4''.

Interesting, the Ancient Romans were usually about this height, making them a bunch of feisty short guys.
REMEMBER: It's always the short ones that go on the massive killing sprees (Hittler, Napoleon, the Romans, the Japanese)


----------



## Vaka

Are you saying short people are evil???
Because I'd have to say, I agree...Mwuahaha!


----------



## Narrator

5'4(.5 possibly)"


----------



## FiNe SiTe

SpacemonkeyX said:


> About 5'8" or 5'9". Either way, I'm just shorter than my dad but I am still growing and thus have a chance at being taller than him. And really, in life, that's all that matters, right? :tongue:


 Yea my dad's just taller than me aswell and i'm still growing a bit.


----------



## firedell

queenofleaves said:


> Are you saying short people are evil???
> Because I'd have to say, I agree...Mwuahaha!


Little Man Syndrome.

"Condition whereby undersized men compensate for their smallness by physically asserting their presence.


_That Puerto Rican just freaked on me when I stepped on his puma—he’s got a bad case of little man syndrome._"

Urbandictionary.com


----------



## skycloud86

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm 5'4''.
> 
> Interesting, the Ancient Romans were usually about this height, making them a bunch of feisty short guys.
> REMEMBER: It's always the short ones that go on the massive killing sprees (Hittler, Napoleon, the Romans, the Japanese)


Napoleon was actually about the average height for his time.


----------



## Vaka

inebriato said:


> Little Man Syndrome.
> 
> "Condition whereby undersized men compensate for their smallness by physically asserting their presence.
> 
> 
> _That Puerto Rican just freaked on me when I stepped on his puma—he’s got a bad case of little man syndrome._"
> 
> Urbandictionary.com


Well...that's just men...what about ladies?
I've embraced being short and the fact that I'm probably not gonna go past 5'1...I still feel the evil in me!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I'm 5 foot 8.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UncertainSomething

6'2" and getting shorter


----------



## saynomore

5'9" nearing 10", just tall enough not to be towered over by most women in high heels.


----------



## Alima

5 feet 10 inches


----------



## AirMarionette

63 cm, or 5'3"
nearly everyone i know towers over me. >__o


----------



## Trope

:shocked: I'm actually the tallest one here at 6'4". What do I win?


----------



## Seeker99

165cm... So that's 5'5" or 5'6" I think.


----------



## Vaka

Yojimbo said:


> :shocked: I'm actually the tallest one here at 6'4". What do I win?


Nobody said anything about a prize! ^_^


----------



## Trope

queenofleaves said:


> Nobody said anything about a prize! ^_^


Maybe not to you. :tongue:


----------



## decided

5'1"


10 char


----------



## iDane

5'6" ish

.....


----------



## kdm1984

5'2".

I was projected to be 5'6", and I was one of the taller girls in my 4th grade class, but I completely stopped growing once I hit my 12th year.


----------



## Decon

6" 2.5"

Also, I think I'm underweight for my height. I only weigh 165 pounds.


----------



## Nomenclature

I'm entirely petite: waif figure and 4'11" frame. I love watching people's reactions when I tell them that I'm actually taller than my mom and larger-boned than my forty-something-year-old cousin. Heck, they're surprised that I even have a cousin of that age when I'm 15.


----------



## Thidwick

I'm 5'8", but the scary part is that I'm only about 130 pounds. I need more meat and potatoes in my diet or something.


----------



## skycloud86

Thidwick said:


> I'm 5'8", but the scary part is that I'm only about 130 pounds. I need more meat in potatoes in my diet or something.


It depends on your frame - a small framed person of your height should be about 150lbs, so you should probably think of gaining some weight. Personally, I should be about 160lb, but I'm more like 210lb.


----------



## Thidwick

skycloud86 said:


> It depends on your frame - a small framed person of your height should be about 150lbs, so you should probably think of gaining some weight. Personally, I should be about 160lb, but I'm more like 210lb.


I've thought about gaining weight, but it'd be really hard for me; I can eat a ton of food and empty calories and not gain a pound.


----------



## skycloud86

Thidwick said:


> I've thought about gaining weight, but it'd be really hard for me; I can eat a ton of food and empty calories and not gain a pound.


You probably have a very fast metabolism and need to slow it down a bit.


----------



## Jerick

6'0"

170 lbs.


----------



## Memphisto

5'8".

My mom is 5'1" and my dad is 6'4" so it looks like I ended up right in the middle. :happy:


----------



## UncertainSomething

Yojimbo said:


> :shocked: I'm actually the tallest one here at 6'4". What do I win?


I pair of brand new high heel shoes, congratulations...


----------



## MsAmbivalence

I am just over 5 feet 10 inches


----------



## Kalifornia310

im 6 feet 5 inches. thats me on barefeet, when i wear dress shows im 6feet 7inches. 

majority of my family hit 6 feet by the age 15. we are a family of healthy giants! I got awesome genes and im proud of it!


----------



## Trope

UncertainSomething said:


> I pair of brand new high heel shoes, congratulations...


Sweet! I'll wear these next time I go to the Rocky Horror Picuture Show.


----------



## Nearsification

Where do 5,5 people click?


----------



## Cthulhu

5'7"

i really dont wanna get much taller than that, because i skateboard a lot, and tall people cant balance as well.


----------



## Vaka

Game Master Near said:


> Where do 5,5 people click?


They don't count...


----------



## skycloud86

Game Master Near said:


> Where do 5,5 people click?


Probably depends on whether you see yourself as a short 5 foot 5 or a tall 5 foot 5.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Game Master Near said:


> Where do 5,5 people click?


 
Good question........Their intelligence is so high we are deemed not to label their height.


----------



## cavarice

On bare feet - 5' 8.5"

People for some reason often assume I am taller when seen from a distance, or via a picture.


----------



## agokcen

I'm 5'1"...and a half, I think. I'll take whatever little bit I can get. :dry:


----------



## OrangeAppled

5'8 or 172.5 cm


----------



## The Psychonaut

im 6 feet 4 inches tall, but i stand/walk all bent over so most people dont think im even close to 6ft unless i stretch up and tower over them.


----------



## Vaka

I've never felt more like a midget!

Well...yesterday there was a fight in the hallway and my school and it pretty much hit me it face how vertically challenged I am because I was in a huge crowd of people trying to see the fight...and I couldn't!


----------



## Midnight Runner

I have to admit something. I tease my short friends about being short. But it's only joking and they know that!









I also do it since my 6'3" step dad always makes me feel short...


----------



## agokcen

SpacemonkeyX said:


> I have to admit something. I tease my short friends about being short. But it's only joking and they know that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do it since my 6'3" step dad always makes me feel short...


Be nice to us little 'uns....We put up with a lot of crap! :crying:


----------



## Midnight Runner

agokcen said:


> Be nice to us little 'uns....We put up with a lot of crap! :crying:


Oh, believe me, up until about the last two years or so, I have been the one that has been on the butt end of the short jokes so I completely understand. I actually only stopped getting offered the kid's menu at restaurants on a regular basis about a year ago.

And besides, they call me a giant or something right back, so it's mutual. :tongue:


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Be nice to us little 'uns....We put up with a lot of crap! :crying:


Especially from big meanies like me.

Whoops, I said "big." I can't stop doing it even when I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> Especially from big meanies like me. :laughing:
> 
> Whoops, I said "big." I can't stop doing it even when I'm trying to be nice.


Alright, punk. Prove yourself!

That's right. How tall _are_ you? You'd better not be one of those short people who don't realize how short they are and go on to make fun of other short people without realizing the sheer irony of the situation.


----------



## Robatix

5'10"~


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> 5'10"~


:dry:

...damn.


----------



## Robatix

I'd pat you on the head, but this is the Internet, and I cannot do that. So...imagine that I'm patting you on the head, and imagine that I'm wearing a giant sombrero, too, because I really love those.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> I'd pat you on the head, but this is the Internet, and I cannot do that. So...imagine that I'm patting you on the head, and imagine that I'm wearing a giant sombrero, too, because I really love those.


I suppose after that you'd casually lay your arm on my head and comment on what an excellent armrest I make, being the perfect height for it and all. Then you'd note the fact that it's a good thing I like freakishly tall guys, because it makes certain activities a lot easier, ifyaknowwhatImean.

Yeah, yeah. I've heard it all before.


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> I suppose after that you'd casually lay your arm on my head and comment on what an excellent armrest I make, being the perfect height for it and all. Then you'd note the fact that it's a good thing I like freakishly tall guys, because it makes certain activities a lot easier, ifyaknowwhatImean.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I've heard it all before.


Nonsense, I would never dream of it. In reality, I only make short jokes sparingly, because I dislike joking about things people can't change. I indulge in short jokes a little more often online because, here, communication is carried across an even playing field of words, where any joke or comment has a ready-made counter waiting for it to arrive. Make no mistake: I think you're wonderful no matter your altitude.

(But still imagine me wearing a giant sombrero. I wasn't kidding about that.)


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> Nonsense, I would never dream of it. In reality, I only make short jokes sparingly, because I dislike joking about things people can't change. I indulge in short jokes a little more often online because, here, communication is carried across an even playing field of words, where any joke or comment has a ready-made counter waiting for it to arrive. Make no mistake: *I think you're wonderful no matter your altitude.*


Quote of the day, right there!



> (But still imagine me wearing a giant sombrero. I wasn't kidding about that.)


No, no. A sombrero would only make you seem taller.

I will only do this if you imagine me wearing 10-inch platform heels.

:mellow:


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> No, no. A sombrero would only make you seem taller.
> 
> I will only do this if you imagine me wearing 10-inch platform heels.
> 
> :mellow:


I'd feel guilty about giving imaginary you such awkward and unhealthy footwear. How about you imagine me with a superhero cape instead? If the cape is extra long and drags on the ground, I'll seem shorter.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> I'd feel guilty about giving imaginary you such awkward and unhealthy footwear. How about you imagine me wearing a superhero cape instead? If the cape is extra long and drags on the ground, I'll seem shorter.


Okay.

Let us further compromise: we're right next to a staircase, and I get to stand on one of the steps while you're standing on the ground below. Deal?


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Let us further compromise: we're right next to a staircase, and I get to stand on one of the steps while you're standing on the ground below. Deal?


This is an acceptable compromise. I enjoy staircases, and I welcome this one into my imagination.

Some years ago, I spent an entire afternoon devising alternate methods of ascending and descending a staircase that let to the attic. The least successful means of descent involved sliding feet-first on my stomach; surprisingly enough, this was not a failure due to the expected hindrance of the male anatomy.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> This is an acceptable compromise. I enjoy staircases, and I welcome this one into my imagination. Some years ago, I spent an entire afternoon devising alternate methods of ascending and descending a staircase that let to the attic. (The least successful means of descent involved sliding feet-first on my stomach; surprisingly enough, this was not a failure due to the expected hindrance of the male anatomy.)


Might I ask, then, what _was_ the hindrance, if not the aforementioned reason?

We are woefully off-topic...


----------



## silverlined

5'8 when I stand up straight


----------



## Conscience

Holy Fishsticks! Everyone here is gigantic!
(Curls up and scurries away.)


----------



## skycloud86

Conscience said:


> Holy Fishsticks! Everyone here is gigantic!
> (Curls up and scurries away.)


How do you scurry away if you are curled up?


----------



## Conscience

good point. Umm. I... have... 2 bodies? is that the correct answer?


----------



## skycloud86

Conscience said:


> good point. Umm. I... have... 2 bodies? is that the correct answer?


Probably.:tongue:

I read somewhere that humans were not really meant to be more than 5 foot 5, but due to eating red meat many humans are taller than that. I'm not sure how accurate this is, though, although a lot of vegetarians I know are shorter.


----------



## saynomore

skycloud86 said:


> How do you scurry away if you are curled up?


She must be an armadillo...


----------



## walkawaysun09

5 foot 9 inches with size 12 shoes/boots...

yeah...big feet for not being that tall


----------



## Popu

6'0 here! A healthy average.


----------



## skycloud86

walkawaysun09 said:


> 5 foot 9 inches with size 12 shoes/boots...
> 
> yeah...big feet for not being that tall


Mine are quite big feet too, size 12 UK and I'm half a inch taller than you. I call them "McKenna feet" because the bigger feet are to be found in my mother's side of the family.


----------



## thewindlistens

I'm 185 cm, supposedly that's 6.06955382 feet. I was always among the tallest kids, but back in highschool a lot of them outgrew me. Though, I still outgrew my father when I was 12, so hah! I was also always very thin, but now at about 95 kg, I seem to be gaining weight easily. Though nobody believes me when I say I weigh that much for some reason.


----------



## crazitaco

im 5 "3" and i havent grown at all in years....:blushed: oh well, people say im cute:tongue:


----------



## Funky President

I have no idea what a 5'5 is but I'm something like 1,90 meters. Dutch are known to be tall :happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Funky President said:


> I have no idea what a 5'5 is but I'm something like 1,90 meters. Dutch are known to be tall :happy:


It's 5 foot, 5 inches. You are about 6 foot, 3 inches tall (there's 12 inches in a foot so you're 8 inches taller than someone who is 5 foot 5). The Dutch used to be some of the shortest people in Europe up until the last couple of centuries, and now they are some of the tallest.


----------



## Mikbert

What the hell, why can't people use the metric system?!

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?!!?!?

all these inches and pounds and yards and feet and this and that and miles per hour

WARUUUUUUUUUUUM?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm pretty fucking tall.


----------



## Kalifornia310

wannaBgonzo said:


> im 6 feet 4 inches tall, but i stand/walk all bent over so most people dont think im even close to 6ft unless i stretch up and tower over them.


tall people unite!!!! 6'5 here!



SpacemonkeyX said:


> I have to admit something. I tease my short friends about being short. But it's only joking and they know that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do it since my 6'3" step dad always makes me feel short...


theres really nothing else to do BUT make fun of short people. which i guess is everyone when you tower over them.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I'm pretty tall, 175-7 cms. It's quite nice, but annoying for trousers/tops (the legs or sleeves are too short).


----------



## Kalifornia310

tine said:


> I'm pretty tall, 175-7 cms. It's quite nice, but annoying for trousers/tops (the legs or sleeves are too short).


i have this problem as well. my legs and arms always stick out.


----------



## Briggs

5 ft 11 inches 
and

yes, I wear heels
no, i never played basketball
no, i was never a super model
yes, i know i am tall

*laughing


----------



## Kalifornia310

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> 5 ft 11 inches
> and
> 
> yes, I wear heels
> no, i never played basketball
> no, i was never a super model
> yes, i know i am tall
> 
> *laughing



I think tall chicks are amazing, they just look so Amazonishly superior and amazing! roud:


----------



## agokcen

MisterNi said:


> I'm a shorty at 5'7". :crying:


Oh, you poooooor thing. :dry:


----------



## Slider

5'7. 5'8 with boots.


----------



## MNiS

agokcen said:


> Oh, you poooooor thing. :dry:


:laughing: What? Guys _like_ womenz on the shorter side. The shorter guys are the ones that have it tough. :happy:


----------



## Slider

MisterNi said:


> :laughing: What? Guys _like_ womenz on the shorter side. The shorter guys are the ones that have it tough. :happy:


True, true.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I was 5ft 8in and a half-ish. But now I believe I'm 5ft 9in = 175.26 centimeters(according to google)

I wont be growing anymore, definitely.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Slider said:


> 5'7. 5'8 with boots.


For some reason, I read that as "5'7. 5'8 with boobs."
I was confused and then loled. :mellow: *shakes head at self*


----------



## NightSkyGirl

DanseMacabre said:


> For some reason, I read that as "5'7. 5'8 with boobs."
> I was confused and then loled. :mellow: *shakes head at self*


Ahahaha, me too! Oh now I don't feel so weird now that I know I'm not alone. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

agokcen said:


> Oh, you poooooor thing. :dry:


I thought women tended to like being shorter? Besides, being too short can actually be socially negative for a man.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

skycloud86 said:


> I thought women tended to like being shorter? Besides, being too short can actually be socially negative for a man.


I've always been surrounded by really short girls and I use to feel bad about wearing high heels when I was younger because I'd stand out even more(INFJs aren't usually fond of attention). But not anymore, I like my height. Even if that means my less than 5ft mom makes me reach for everything she needs around the house. :dry:


----------



## Aevis

I'm 176cm. I guess it's about 5'9 or 5'10.


----------



## agokcen

skycloud86 said:


> I thought women tended to like being shorter? Besides, being too short can actually be socially negative for a man.


To the former statement: Hmmm, really? Where'd you get that impression? It seems to me that I always hear about how amazingly attractive tall, long-legged girls are, but I never really hear guys say, "Oh, man, I have _such_ a thing for petite girls!"

To the latter statement: Sure - I guess I just don't see 5'7" as being short. Perhaps that's just my 5'1" perspective, though...


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I remember reading something about the correlation between being taller and earning a higher salary. I wonder if other people have found this to be so?


----------



## skycloud86

agokcen said:


> To the former statement: Hmmm, really? Where'd you get that impression? It seems to me that I always hear about how amazingly attractive tall, long-legged girls are, but I never really hear guys say, "Oh, man, I have _such_ a thing for petite girls!".


It's actually got nothing to do with what the male finds attractive, but how the women feels. For example, some of the posts in this thread which seem to imply that being the shorter one in the relationship makes some women feel more secure and/or more feminine - http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/7739-height-masculinity-femininity-desirability.html.


----------



## The Shaktus

I'm 6'8" or 6'9", 230-240 lbs. range.

I win. ^_^


----------



## josephlouthan

The Shaktus said:


> I'm 6'8" or 6'9", 230-240 lbs. range.
> 
> I win. ^_^


Dang! I am only 6'7 (2m) 

I was 6'5 since I was 16 years old but grew 2 inches in the last 3 years. I am 34 years old.


----------



## josephlouthan

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> 5 ft 11 inches
> and
> 
> yes, I wear heels
> no, i never played basketball
> no, i was never a super model
> yes, i know i am tall
> 
> *laughing


Thank you for wearing heals


----------



## Kalifornia310

The Shaktus said:


> I'm 6'8" or 6'9", 230-240 lbs. range.
> 
> I win. ^_^





josephlouthan said:


> Dang! I am only 6'7 (2m)
> 
> I was 6'5 since I was 16 years old but grew 2 inches in the last 3 years. I am 34 years old.



damn you guys are tall, im only a lil shrimpy 6'5 now! lammmmmeeee


----------



## mamuk

176 cm, that would be 5.9 ish (can't be bothered to google it) :crazy:
and yes I do wear high heels


----------



## TaylorS

I'm 5ft 8in.


----------



## incline5

5' 10" But I tell everyone I'm 6'.... is that wrong??


----------



## josephlouthan

Ugh, my mistake. I grew another inch. 6'8


----------



## josephlouthan

Kalifornia310 said:


> damn you guys are tall, im only a lil shrimpy 6'5 now! lammmmmeeee


No way brother. You are one of us. Once you get past a certain height, you are simply 'tall'.


----------



## Slider

NightSkyGirl said:


> I've always been surrounded by really short girls and I use to feel bad about wearing high heels when I was younger because I'd stand out even more(INFJs aren't usually fond of attention). But not anymore, I like my height. Even if that means my less than 5ft mom makes me reach for everything she needs around the house. :dry:


I dated a girl who was 5'9.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

6' and I'd rather grow no further.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

5'3''. I had a doctor visit on monday to check this officially. By the way, Mikhail Kalashnikovs, the inventor of the AK-47 is a short man. Us nasty short people, killing millions of people and inventing the best gun in human history.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 5'3''. I had a doctor visit on monday to check this officially. By the way, Mikhail Kalashnikovs, the inventor of the AK047 is a short man. Us nasty short people, killing millions of people and inventing the best gun in human history.


 You in the mood to debate this (the AK point?) on another thread?


----------



## skycloud86

mamuk said:


> 176 cm, that would be 5.9 ish (can't be bothered to google it) :crazy:
> and yes I do wear high heels


Same height as me. It's 5 foot 9 and a quarter, but I just call it 5 foot 9 and a half.


----------



## mamuk

:laughing:why bother googling when you have such accomodating and friendly INTP's around :crazy: bless your heart


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> To the former statement: Hmmm, really? Where'd you get that impression? It seems to me that I always hear about how amazingly attractive tall, long-legged girls are, but I never really hear guys say, "Oh, man, I have _such_ a thing for petite girls!"


The tall woman fetish does seem to be common enough at times, but most of the women I've been attracted to are either my height or shorter. I'm not much of a giant-chaser.


----------



## Linnifae

I can't vote on your poll. I AM 5'5" :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

Linnifae said:


> I can't vote on your poll. I AM 5'5" :tongue:


Well, do you consider yourself a short 5 foot 5 or a tall 5 foot 5?


----------



## Linnifae

skycloud86 said:


> Well, do you consider yourself a short 5 foot 5 or a tall 5 foot 5?


In my group, definitely short!:tongue:


----------



## Enkidu

5'11''; 71 inches; 180 cm; 1.8 m; .0018 km; .00112 mi

Stopped growing. Will likely start shrinking in about 30+ years :tongue:


----------



## LeafStew

Damn that poll is quite discriminatory. How was that 5'5 mark fixed exactly? Is it the subjective height to be a real person or what? Is it the perfect height to get cut off in a slaughterhouse?

Anyway, I'm 5'7 dunno why I'm bitching lol


----------



## Briggs

Robatix said:


> The tall woman fetish does seem to be common enough at times, but most of the women I've been attracted to are either my height or shorter. I'm not much of a giant-chaser.


 
Beauty is subjective


----------



## Briggs

NightSkyGirl said:


> I remember reading something about the correlation between being taller and earning a higher salary. I wonder if other people have found this to be so?


 
I have heard this also. I will tell you that my stature helps in my career.

I deal with a LOT of men...and they dont mind running all over women sometimes. I initially get their attention with my stature, I hold it with my stance. I can take the ball from them and can amp it up...turning the game around.

I had an Iranian who would not even address the women in my company...he came to rely upon me even more so than the men over time. 

I can only say it must have something to do with perception of strength and ability...just speculating. Maybe people are just more willing to take a chance???? I know plenty of little powerhouses....I am just trying to think outloud....because I do see it.


----------



## Amongst The Rabble

5' 11-1/4"


----------



## Scruffy

Just under 6 feet.

Also, tall girls are awesome.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm now 5'5''. I had a growth spurt and seriously shot up two inches during the night. It hurt like hell, but I managed to keep quiet. Now I have to adjust to my new body and go clothes shopping.

Note: my height and weight seems to be pretty erratic.


----------



## skycloud86

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm now 5'5''. I had a growth spurt and seriously shot up two inches during the night. It hurt like hell, but I managed to keep quiet. Now I have to adjust to my new body and go clothes shopping.
> 
> Note: my height and weight seems to be pretty erratic.


How old were you when you had this growth spurt? Personally, I never grew more than a inch or so a year in my teens.


----------



## agokcen

NinjaSwan said:


> That's true :bored: I usually check my shoes after I walk through a crowd, just in case I stepped on one of you.


That would be a fun story to tell down the road. "Well, your mother and I met when..."


----------



## Robatix

I imagine it'd be setting a terrible precedent for the rest of the relationship, though.


----------



## NinjaSwan

I dunno. I think it'd be kinda romantic.
"When I peeled her off the bottom of my over-priced, sweatshop produced Nikes, I knew she was the one."


----------



## Robatix

"...the one I had to take to the emergency room immediately."


On-topic: Occasionally, I find myself wishing that I were a bit taller; many people are around my height or slightly shorter, and it's not uncommon for my view to be obscured by an inanimate object of some variety. Through the use of step-stools and ladders, I have come to know the considerable difference even four inches of additional altitude would make in my outlook on the world.


----------



## Trauma

I'm 184cm or 6'0"


----------



## Arachnophobia

175cm or 5'9''


----------



## Count Dusseldorf

6'1" here roud:


----------



## heronmarkedblade

6'2". Or 188 cm, depending on where you're from.


----------



## nallyha

5'7".The perfect height for me.


----------



## parallel

5'10"/178cm.


----------



## Vaka

From this point forward I will try my hardest not to piss anyone off because I'm now sure that the majority of PC could kill me via squishing!!...


----------



## briannaharleyyy

5 feet 1/2 inch.........


----------



## Lestroe

5 feet tall or 152.4 centimeters.


----------



## mrkedi

5 foot 4... slightly above average in my community :tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

I'm 5'1 I like being short, I think it's cute! My best friend is 4'11...she HATES being short. It makes me sad.


----------



## Lestroe

BehindSmile said:


> I'm 5'1 I like being short, I think it's cute! My best friend is 4'11...she HATES being short. It makes me sad.


I don't mind being short generally. I just hate the stupidity it encourages in other people. 
Stranger: "Wow, do you know how short you are?!"
Me: "Thank you Captain Obvious. Without your astute observation I would have never known.":shocked:

Has anyone else experienced a similar scenario repeatedly, whether you are short or tall?


----------



## kaycee

I'm just under 5'2" and I love it! I wouldn't like to be tall.


----------



## agokcen

Lestroe said:


> I don't mind being short generally. I just hate the stupidity it encourages in other people.
> Stranger: "Wow, do you know how short you are?!"
> Me: "Thank you Captain Obvious. Without your astute observation I would have never known.":shocked:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a similar scenario repeatedly, whether you are short or tall?


Oh, dear. Story of my life.

A daily conversation for me:

Other person: "You're so short!"
Me: "Ah, thank you for reminding me. I'd almost forgotten."


----------



## Robatix

Lestroe said:


> I don't mind being short generally. I just hate the stupidity it encourages in other people.
> Stranger: "Wow, do you know how short you are?!"
> Me: "Thank you Captain Obvious. Without your astute observation I would have never known.":shocked:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a similar scenario repeatedly, whether you are short or tall?





agokcen said:


> Oh, dear. Story of my life.
> 
> A daily conversation for me:
> 
> Other person: "You're so short!"
> Me: "Ah, thank you for reminding me. I'd almost forgotten."


You two should try to have some fun with that. Next time, insist that you're just having a "short day," or explain that your apparent shortness is an optical illusion, like a "hologram or something."


----------



## Lestroe

Robatix said:


> You two should try to have some fun with that. Next time, insist that you're just having a "short day," or explain that your apparent shortness is an optical illusion, like a "hologram or something."


:crazy:
I shall have to try that.


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

I think i am around 176cm (5'9" i think) Metric FTW! :tongue:


----------



## mmglory

162cm (5'31") and that's fine!  I rather be the shorty one.


----------



## Tuttle

I'm 5'9" on a good day.


----------



## Surreal Snake

6 Foot 4.If you like them tall....


----------



## cbelle

5'11"

Yes I know I am tall for a female.


----------



## Iraneken

5'10"

And tall females are


----------



## The Proof

if I stand on my toes I might hit my head on the ceiling of the world


----------



## skycloud86

Shaun of Leeds said:


> I think i am around 176cm (5'9" i think) Metric FTW! :tongue:


Same as me - it's around 5 foot 9 and a quarter, but you can say 5 foot 9 and a half really.


----------



## PurdyFlower

5'2.5" to be exact!


----------



## RealDF

ive been 6'2" since i was 14 years old. had a beard since i was 15 which led to teachers everywhere hating me.


----------



## Roman

I'm 6'3 :tongue:


----------



## RealDF

Oh yeah! Well.... I'm 12 stories high made of radiation!


----------



## rosa

I'm 5'6 and like it.
Still didn't mind being 5'7, though.


----------



## Sybyll

I'm 159cm tall. That is, 5'2,6'', apparently.


----------



## Red Leaf

5'7" here, I'm happy with it


----------



## zerogravity

I'm 5'57 feet, that's 1.70 metres.


----------



## ColinENFJ

5'9 and still growing age 15.


----------



## skycloud86

ColinENFJ said:


> 5'9 and still growing age 15.


You're only half a inch away from being as tall as me. At 15 I was about 5 foot 5 inches tall.


----------



## mmglory

ColinENFJ said:


> 5'9 and still growing age 15.


Haha, so taller ENFJ males than 5'5 exist. All of these I've met are like 5'4


----------



## Ikari T

5' 8", 173cm, 1.73m


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

5'8" but I'm only 14. I'm supposed to be around 6'1".


----------



## ColinENFJ

i think i will end up between 6'1 - 6'3 :happy:


----------



## Turelie

5'1"

Imma shrimp!


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

I'm going to be 6'1"


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

5'6''.
10char.


----------



## Ashitaria

5"6. Man, I'm the shortest guy in my class. One bad thing about being short is that people tend to keep underestimating me, except for my friends. When you're short, it seems as though everyone's opinions have more weight than yours. 
I researched a lot into heightism (a new form of -ism) and found out that tall people had higher pay on average, more likely to be promoted, and were more likely to be married. Girls, you might think that men are superficial because they don't like your figure, but it happens just with men, except not with figure but with height. Who wants short, dark and handsome?

Weightism was also researched into, and it seems that just like how height is less of a bad thing to girls, weight is less of a bad thing to boys. However, weight can be changed anyway, and height...

Thankfully, heightism is just a new Western prejudice emerging from society's fads again. It has been mentioned that medieval literature never attributed anything good to height, and that height is almost irrelevant in India, though that doesn't comfort me as much because I'm not from India. Hopefully, this fad will pass without long and won't hinder my chances of getting a good job. And I'm asexual anyway, so kudo to sex.

Short Person Disadvantages

For all you short guys out there, here's an essay above that will hearten you, and another below.

Short Persons Support: Research : Advantages of Shorter Height

Don't get discouraged because of your height.


----------



## jane

5'1 & proud to be tiny!


----------



## sameer6

5 ' 10.....


----------



## Irisheyes

I am 5'5...I like my size:happy:


----------



## Surreal Snake

.................6 Foot 4.....................


----------



## KrystRay

5'4 1/2. Works for me because I'm always wearing heals!


----------



## Ti Dominant

5'10 or 11.
I couldn't imagine life as a midget (below 5'5). :tongue:


----------



## Entr0py

Trope said:


> :shocked: I'm actually the tallest one here at 6'4". What do I win?


I'm also 6'4''!

We win... cookies?


----------



## The Exception

I'm five foot four.


----------



## TheWaffle

I'm five foot three. /:


----------



## Azure Bass

5'10.5, 5'11, 5'10. I don't know. I hunch and ball my shoulders a lot so I don't have an accurate measure. Somewhere around 5'10-5'11 is accurate enough though.


----------



## bigredYoshi

Midnight Runner said:


> About 5'8" or 5'9". Either way, I'm just shorter than my dad but I am still growing and thus have a chance at being taller than him. And really, in life, that's all that matters, right? :tongue:




agreed.

(apparently my message was too short which is garbage, so i made this bogus commentary for it to be acceptable)

5'9


----------



## Zic

Entr0py said:


> I'm also 6'4''!
> 
> We win... cookies?


cookies, cupcakes... us tall people need to eat more than others, right?!


----------



## Miss Keks

I'm about 5'35

I like it to be my size. Still sometimes I feel big and humble though I'm seemingly pretty small


----------



## Miss Keks

Miss Keks said:


> I'm about 5'35


I have to correct myself, it's 5 foot and 3,5 inches ^^; 5'35 would be a little toooo big I guess :crazy:

I just couldn't decide between 5'3 and 5'4 :blushed:


----------



## she_sells_seashells

I'm about 5'4, almost 5'5? It's good, I can wear crazy heels without being taller than most people in the room.


----------



## acey86

5'6" or 167cm :laughing:


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*

6 fooT 4 inches.


a Tall lanky drink
i drink you down like deaTh
your are small but monumenTal
the Tiny Tim of INFJ
We are INFJ..HunTer,LoVer,Killer,Liar....CreaTor


----------



## Futuristic Cat

I'm 5'5" and happy with it.


----------



## SeekJess

Just below 5'7 which sucks ass because men just keep getting shorter n shorter


----------



## PipRosi

5'9"
Being tall is a good filter because you get men that can think outside the box & view women as equals, that shows confidence and strength to me. Should take some of the sting out, when you get passed over :tongue: Also long lines of form do have a certain grace and I like that I never feel taken less seriously. Short folks get their dignity insulted  Hmm what else? Well I never put on weight, which also has pros and cons.. *shakes head at slightly underwhelming bust* oh well I have a small frame anyway roud:


----------



## zyzzyva

166.4cm, the .4 is important as that is what takes me over 5'5 XD


----------



## Medea

Paranoid Android said:


> 5 feet tall and proud of it!


Thiss !1111
//I hate having to try to use space because my message is too small.


----------



## Banjo

189 cm, dunno that in feet, 6 plus smth or smth.
Somehow I feel short? People also tend to think I'm shorter as I am quite fat.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I got remeasured. I"m at 5'5".


----------



## pinkrasputin

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I got remeasured. I"m at 5'5".


Well you're taller than me!

But I bet we could still have good runs together. Our gait might be even. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86

Banjo said:


> 189 cm, dunno that in feet, 6 plus smth or smth.
> Somehow I feel short? People also tend to think I'm shorter as I am quite fat.


Perhaps it's your posture or something?


----------



## Musique247

175 cm... about 5'9"


----------



## smoke

I'm 169cm, 5'7''


----------



## Febriarini Roseals

5'9".

I have gained height pretty well though


----------



## Febriarini Roseals

People talking I look like 5'13". Lol
I think that's because my mesomorphic posture


----------



## Letol

6'0 or 6'1... somewhere around there. Haven't checked since I was last measured in a high school gym class.


----------



## Darkestblue

6 feet *stomps around like godzilla*


----------



## almost human

I'm only 5'3. I wish I were taller. My cursed genes. I would trade them if I could.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

193 cm

For those who live in one of the three countries in the entire world who refuse to acknowledge the fact that the metric system makes a lot more sense, that's 6'4", save a sixtyfourth of an inch or two :tongue:


----------



## Dreamer

Shorty here. About 5'6. Which is about 166cm?


----------



## Harley

@Dreamer

I would love to be 5'6. I'm only a measly 5'3 and three quarters. My hopes of being a high fashion supermodel were dashed in middle school. Incidentally, I used to be one of the tallest kids in elementary school which I hated. Oh irony.


----------



## Dreamer

@Harley
Bet you are thin though! :happy:. I'm plump, so if I'm taller. It doesn't matter anyway. Plus, petite models are 'in' these days


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

6'2" / 187. Dutch people are giants, I've heard.


----------



## Skum

5'5.5"

I wish I was 5'4. Short girls are so cute.


----------



## viva

Harley said:


> @Dreamer
> 
> I would love to be 5'6. I'm only a measly 5'3 and three quarters. My hopes of being a high fashion supermodel were dashed in middle school. Incidentally, I used to be one of the tallest kids in elementary school which I hated. Oh irony.


This! This, this, this. I'm 5'3 now...and I was 5'3 in 7th grade. :sad: Why did I stop growing?! Whyyyy?


----------



## JoetheBull

5'9-5'10. I am the tallest of my family(not including cousins and others) but not by much. The oldest is the shortest. I was the second tallest of my friends due to early growth spurt. Now I am somewhat the shortest :laughing:


----------



## s0n1c800m

Practically 5'-2" (157cm). :laughing:
I stopped growing when I was 10 or 11.
Only my great-grandmother is shorter, and my kid sister is 5'-9".
Boyfriend is 6'-4" ~Tall is so sexy.~


----------



## smoke

Dreamer said:


> Shorty here. About 5'6. Which is about 166cm?


5'6 is about 168cm.


----------



## Naama

170 cm = 5' 6.9"


----------



## darksoul

172 cm or 5' 8


----------



## TheClog17

I'm 156.5cm, which means I don't quite make the 5'2 mark. 
5'1 FTW!!


----------



## Protagoras

I'm 177 cm tall , which is about 5'10.


----------



## JoyMH

5'1" Thank you very much!


----------



## absent air

around 5'6

im the shortest male in my country :laughing:


----------



## darksoul

absent air said:


> around 5'6
> 
> im the shortest male in my country :laughing:


How tall are the guys there on average?


----------



## absent air

darksoul said:


> Are tall are the guys there on average?


oh man hard to say, most of them are around 1,85-1,90. 

But i have a different gene-set, im perceived as a native in Holland(curly hair, a bit tanned)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

5'5" and I'm just getting started with being awesome! I know I'm short and I am smart, so I will use this to strike a volley of blows for short men.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Okay so, is it just me, or is everyone a midget?


----------



## absent air

Quelzalcoatl said:


> Okay so, is it just me, or is everyone a midget?




you`re dutch >.> 


they are really tall. I also live in holland as i mentioned, but im not dutch myself :laughing:


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

absent air said:


> you`re dutch >.>
> 
> 
> they are really tall. I also live in holland as i mentioned, but im not dutch myself :laughing:


Well, no, I'm only 50% Dutch. Half my family originates from Indonesia and or the Middle East.


----------



## absent air

Quelzalcoatl said:


> Well, no, I'm only 50% Dutch. Half my family originates from Indonesia and or the Middle East.


they are also quite tall( or maybe i truly AM a midget :laughing.

actually.....All my indonesian friends are taller then me :sad:


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

absent air said:


> they are also quite tall( or maybe i truly AM a midget :laughing.
> 
> actually.....All my indonesian friends are taller then me :sad:


It's a conspiracy. Hide your children.


_you hear the sound of a door opening slowly, creaking as it goes. a soft echo of a cackling lunatic and in the background, the imperial march is playing. you know the end is coming. the tall people have arrived._


----------



## absent air

Quelzalcoatl said:


> It's a conspiracy. Hide your children.
> 
> 
> _you hear the sound of a door opening slowly, creaking as it goes. a soft echo of a cackling lunatic and in the background, the imperial march is playing. you know the end is coming. the tall people have arrived._


Smaller framed people tend to make a more powerful frame. The compacted muscles are shorter so they are easier to form into the frame that bodybuilding judges like. Taller people take longer and tend to require more training to make the physique they are looking for.

You hear that, MORE POWERFUL FRAME, muwahahha :laughing:


by the way, as experienced martial artist i prefer to fight tall people. Their hits are weaker, and they are generally slower.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

absent air said:


> Smaller framed people tend to make a more powerful frame. The compacted muscles are shorter so they are easier to form into the frame that bodybuilding judges like. Taller people take longer and tend to require more training to make the physique they are looking for.
> 
> You hear that, MORE POWERFUL FRAME, muwahahha :laughing:
> 
> 
> by the way, as experienced martial artist i prefer to fight tall people. Their hits are weaker, and they are generally slower.


Until they bring a cow to sit on your face.


----------



## absent air

Quelzalcoatl said:


> Until they bring a cow to sit on your face.


i'll drink the milk


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

absent air said:


> i'll drink the milk


Unorthodox, but I'll take it! Well played.


----------



## absent air

Quelzalcoatl said:


> Unorthodox, but I'll take it! Well played.





what city do you live in by the way?


----------



## yambs4

Slim and 6 feet [183cm]! Feel high.


----------



## darksoul

absent air said:


> oh man hard to say, most of them are around 1,85-1,90.
> 
> But i have a different gene-set, im perceived as a native in Holland(curly hair, a bit tanned)


I'm tall for a Chinese, I think.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Quelzalcoatl said:


> It's a conspiracy. Hide your children.
> 
> 
> _you hear the sound of a door opening slowly, creaking as it goes. a soft echo of a cackling lunatic and in the background, the imperial march is playing. you know the end is coming. the tall people have arrived._


And if you see this, you're screwed


----------



## Anhedonic Lake

5'8.173 c.m.( I think.) My height never bothered me too much.


----------



## DreamTheater

I'm 6'1 , 207 pounds. I should lay off the ice cream. But I won't


----------



## absent air

DreamTheater said:


> I'm 6'1 , 207 pounds. I should lay off the ice cream. But I won't


how much is 207 pounds in kg? :O


----------



## DreamTheater

absent air said:


> how much is 207 pounds in kg? :O



It would be almost 94 kilos. Not overly huge, but definitely not small.


----------



## absent air

DreamTheater said:


> It would be almost 94 kilos. Not overly huge, but definitely not small.


i practically LIVE on ben&jerry icecream every day :laughing:

60 kilos here


----------



## Azwan

I am a boy and I'm only 170cm. About 5'7"?

I is short.


----------



## Kokoro

5'6 or 169cm :happy:


----------



## enfda

Around 5'25 if I'm not wrong, 160 cm. And I'm proud of my tallness


----------



## littledarkmoon

5'1.5" (156 cm)


----------



## trice

5' 7" and I'm not growing anymore. hehe


----------



## Azwan

Uwace said:


> I am a boy and I'm only 170cm. About 5'7"?
> 
> I is short.


Aww man, I'm the same height as the girls here! And I'm like 80-85 kilos depending on what and how much I eat. I put on and burn off easy. And I overheat easy >.>


----------



## skycloud86

Uwace said:


> I am a boy and I'm only 170cm. About 5'7"?
> 
> I is short.


You're only a teenager, you still have some years left to grow. People usually grow taller into their early twenties.


----------



## absent air

skycloud86 said:


> You're only a teenager, you still have some years left to grow. People usually grow taller into their early twenties.


this just made my day, thank you =D


im btw around 55-60kg, love to show-off some muscles in the beach ;-D


----------



## claircat

I'm 5'6, a bit taller than some girls. if i wear killer high heels i am about 5'10 looking over everybody's heads feeling unstoppable


----------



## absent air

claircat said:


> I'm 5'6, a bit taller than some girls. if i wear killer high heels i am about 5'10 looking over everybody's heads *feeling unstoppable*




especially the vertical velocity part :laughing:


----------



## Azwan

Bleh skinny bitches and bastards.


----------



## winterr

I'm 5'3".
Not sure about centimeters, sorry. >.<


----------



## petals of stone

I am 168 cm. Think that's 2- 3 cm below 5' 6". Oh well, I will be about 5' 6" once I have finished growing completely.


----------



## dreamer 1977

Odd and unspecific poll.

5'11 but well over six foot with my Tims on. :tongue:


----------



## Goosebump

Pretty not tall. 5 ft exactly. :laughing:


----------



## Gummibarchen

Not tall enough to reach the top supermarket shelf without serious tip-toe stretching skills, not short enough to ask for help to reach the top supermarket shelf without feeling like an idiot.
¬.¬


----------



## Oreocat

6 foot 5 inches ^_^ and I'm the short one XP


----------



## Amarok

Over 200 cm, and that is about 6 feet 7 inches in your funny system. Pretty tall, I guess :wink: Generally, I'm quite happy because of it, but sometimes it's not that great. No chance of blending into crowd :mellow:


----------



## Oreocat

Amarok said:


> Over 200 cm, and that is about 6 feet 7 inches in your funny system. Pretty tall, I guess :wink: Generally, I'm quite happy because of it, but sometimes it's not that great. No chance of blending into crowd :mellow:


Unless that crowd was my family :crazy:


----------



## kittypepples

freakin 5'1 short. :dry:


----------



## MonieJ

5'4 here:tongue:


----------



## bobz

wow, that was a complicated interface for the poll. i didnt know there was only going to be above and below short (for me anyway).


----------



## Ikrash

5'7 i am average tall.


----------



## Teigue

5'6'' i believe


----------



## bhavik15

6' 3 going on 6' 4

wasted my knees, and get cramped into cars, and airplanes.


----------



## Rukav

191 cm or 6´3˝


----------



## Blanco

I'm either 5'10" or 5'11"... I don't remember.


----------



## samanaslt

192 cm (6´3.59˝) )


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

5'5"

I fucking hate all the bullshit girls give me for being short and therefore undatable!


----------



## skycloud86

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 5'5"
> 
> I fucking hate all the bullshit girls give me for being short and therefore undatable!


Why have you posted basically to state your height nine times in this one thread? I can understand that you are angry at the societal difficulties and the insecurities, but why the need to post in this thread so many times just to state how tall you are?


----------



## Nearsification

I'm 5,7. I just got told that at the nurse today for a screening and I was like "WTF". Thats pretty tall. Everyone in my school is taller then me. I must live among giants.

I thought I was some sort of midget.


----------



## Mulberries

5'5. I wasn't sure whether to put "below 5'5" or "above 5'5" because technically I'm neither.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

@ Nears

Bad news, among men, you practically are considered a midget. Look up male growth charts in the united states. Aaaaaand, a lot of dating opportunities are now FOREVER denied. Granted, your height isn't really that bad globally, and in pretty much an other country, it wouldn't be too much of a problem. However, the U.S. is tall and VERY heightist.

http://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/html_charts/statage.htm

Don't do any more research on this, it'll be better for your outlook.


----------



## skycloud86

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Bad news, among men, you practically are considered a midget. Look up male growth charts in the united states. Aaaaaand, a lot of dating opportunities are now forever denied.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Orion

6'5" 225lb of twisted muscle.


----------



## Peripheral

5'8.

My little brother's 5'11. What the fuck, son?


----------



## skycloud86

Peripheral said:


> 5'8.
> 
> My little brother's 5'11. What the fuck, son?


How tall are your parents? If one is short and one is tall, you probably inherited a mixture of height-related genes from them, whilst your brother may have inherited more genes from your taller parent rather than your shorter parent.


----------



## Peripheral

skycloud86 said:


> How tall are your parents? If one is short and one is tall, you probably inherited a mixture of height-related genes from them, whilst your brother may have inherited more genes from your taller parent rather than your shorter parent.


I know why my brother is taller than me, it's because he has a different mother, and she's about 5'6-5'7 my dad is about 5'9. My mom's 5'0 flat. So I'm taller than my two sisters. But still.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

skycloud86 said:


> Who are you talking to?


I was talking to Nears, unfortunately, I forgot to address it to him when I first posted, so thus followed a statistic hunt before fixing it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

skycloud86 said:


> How tall are your parents? If one is short and one is tall, you probably inherited a mixture of height-related genes from them, whilst your brother may have inherited more genes from your taller parent rather than your shorter parent.


Well, I've got a theory buster for you: My parents are both tall. My Mom is 5'10" and my Dad is 6'2". My brother is 6'3". WHY DID I GET FUCKED OVER!?


----------



## nameno1had

6' 3" without shoes


----------



## skycloud86

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Well, I've got a theory buster for you: My parents are both tall. My Mom is 5'10" and my Dad is 6'2". My brother is 6'3". WHY DID I GET FUCKED OVER!?


A mixture of genetic and environmental factors, most likely.

There are at least two genes which influence your height. On the first one, if you have TT you are likely to be a few centimetres taller than average. If you have GT, like me and my brother do, you are likely to be of average height. If you have GG then you are likely to be shorter than average. So, each T - aptly enough - will make you more likely to be taller than average (although this only seems to affect Europeans and people of European ancestry.

It is likely that you are a GT for this gene.

For the second gene, and this only applies to people of European ancestry as that is who the tests were done with, having CC made you likely to be half a centimetre taller on average - my brother is CC, although he is the same height as I am. If you have CT like me you are likely to be of typical height, and if you have TT then you are likely to be half a centimetre shorter than average.

It is likely that you have CT for this gene.


----------



## SyndiCat

5'10. but it depends on my level of confidence.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> 5'5"
> 
> I fucking hate all the bullshit girls give me for being short and therefore undatable!


There are plenty of guys who get chicks and are pretty short, some that come to mind are Tom Cruise, Matt Bellamy, Seth Green, Robert Downey Jr, Bono, Mark Wahlberg, Eminem, the list goes on. Btw none of those guys are taller than 5'8. How old are you? You don't stop growing till you're 20-22 anyways so I'd stop bitching and get some confidence instead. Oh yeah, and by the way one of the biggest sex symbols ever, Prince, is like 5'3 so don't even say that short guys can't get chicks.


----------



## chasingstarlight

I am 5'2.

...


----------



## Sungiant

6'7", and I am not a thin individual. There is very little chance that I will go unnoticed. I used to "under compensate". The way you see tall individuals walking slouched or whatnot. As a result of being mocked in school, but then I got over that. So, I accept it.


----------



## fouxdafafa

5'7 x]]]]]


----------



## 3053

I met a new person today who is six foot eight. I'm five foot small. 


Sore neck now


----------



## Waveshine

5'3. It's kinda short but I'm 13 and Asian, so it's all good.


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm 13. I'm 5 foot 4 as is.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I'm 5'8. I like it, it's a good solid height.


----------



## Jerick

5'12" and a hefty 169.99 lbs.


----------



## PAdude

I'm 6'3 (Mandatory post lengthening sentence)


----------



## lib

1.83m, 6',


----------



## Vaan

im 16, Australian male and 6foot 2inches


----------



## Hardstyler

5'8" 5'9" im pretty tall for a Asian.


----------



## PAdude

Sungiant said:


> 6'7", and I am not a thin individual. There is very little chance that I will go unnoticed. I used to "under compensate". The way you see tall individuals walking slouched or whatnot. As a result of being mocked in school, but then I got over that. So, I accept it.


You know, I think I have a bad back because I slump a lot. I think I do it because I want to be near eye level with people when I talk to them.


----------



## Sungiant

PAdude said:


> You know, I think I have a bad back because I slump a lot. I think I do it because I want to be near eye level with people when I talk to them.


Yes, I used to do this very much when I was younger. I wanted to be on level with other people when I spoke to them, so I would lean forward and slouch. I think it is what attributed to me being seen as intimidating, because I would lean over and be very close to people as a result (the taller you are, the closer you are to a person when you try and shorten yourself) As a result I used to be in front of people's faces, staring at them, towering over them. It was not a good image. (I was very awkward when I was younger as you can imagine). Now I am seen as less intimidating when I hold myself naturally and just look down. It is also much more comfortable.


----------



## PAdude

Yeah, that must be very difficult at 6'7, I'm only 6'3 but I still definitely notice that I don't use good posture when I talk to others, for some reason I am naturally bothered if I simply look down at them even though that is probably way easier.


----------



## amon91

5'10, wish I was taller.


----------



## Hennarincess

I'm 5'9 or as I like to say: 4'21


----------



## Nixu

185cm (just under 6'1").


----------



## Doom

175cm which I believe is 5'9.

Most of my friends are taller than me so even though it's average I feel short at times.


----------



## Philosapollo

I am 6'6"/200cm tall...

Doorframes are the enemy. :|


----------



## skycloud86

KC Tan said:


> Not a lot of people above 6 feet here... Thought I was too short and could not travel to Caucasian countries lol...


Why would being short prevent you from visiting Caucasian countries (I assume you mean countries where the populace is mostly white rather than countries in the Caucasus region)?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

5"4. 

Why is everyone so tall these days? I'm supposed to be an average height as well, yet people think I'm small.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I used to be 5'7"...but apparently I'm only 5'5"....I think they screwed up at the doc's office...there's no way I shrank two inches in less than a year. -_-


----------



## Jennywocky

I'm 5' 11". (Oh, to only be 5'9".)


----------



## Anglophile

I'm around 5' 11"


----------



## Loki Grim

5'11 or 6ft tall depending on which doctor takes my height.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm 5'0" and 5'9" sounds good to me, too. I would like to be tall.



Jennywocky said:


> I'm 5' 11". (Oh, to only be 5'9".)


----------



## StrangeFruit

5'3. 

Woooooooooow, I felt even shorter when I saw that only 30(ish)% people are <5'5!


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

5ft 5 1/2". Too tall :'( My ideal hight would be 5ft 3".


----------



## sea cucumber

Im 5'5-5'6 172cm Iv only realy been measured in cm and my hair is massive a good inch in hight at least.


----------



## The13thGuest

yourebffjill said:


> 5ft 5 1/2". Too tall :'( My ideal hight would be 5ft 3".


 I'm 5'5 1/2" and I get called short by my friends and midget by my brother.

So don't worry, you're plenty short.


----------



## skycloud86

yourebffjill said:


> 5ft 5 1/2". Too tall :'( My ideal hight would be 5ft 3".


I don't think anyone I know would consider you to be tall.


----------



## Doback

6'6". Shortest male in my immediate family.


----------



## emii2014

I voted above 5'5 even though I;m only 5.25'


----------



## Jackdaw

5 ft 8. Im determined to grow a little bit more, just to be taller than my three big brothers, just to freak them out  Perhaps I could utilize a rack? lol.


----------



## alongcamesara

Half as many people are under 5'5"! 

People 5'1" and under, _unite!_


----------



## iMarieish

5'1" and I'm shorter than both my parents >.>


----------



## RobynC

I'm 5-11 tall


----------



## Stephen

FiNe SiTe said:


> How tall are you?


Six feet, one inch tall.


----------



## Littlebear

Wow! You people are tall! I'm 5' and that's it. No halfs no quarters. Just 5'!


----------



## Le9acyMuse

*covetous of 6 footers* 5'9.5'' for this one.


----------



## V3n0M93

6 feet - 183cm


----------



## 69waystolove

im 6'2 or 187.96 cm


----------



## Paradox1987

6'1" - I think that's like 183cm, but that's a mental conversion...


----------



## Miss Audacity

JUST below 5'5. I'm 5'4 1/2 exactly. 
;____; </3


----------



## Finurlig

FiNe SiTe said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> 5'10 or 5'9 for me.......(176 cm).......(I must be extremely bored if I'm making a thread like this....):bored:


Same height, for me!


----------



## Elsewhere1

I am 5'7"


----------



## Dancnonthestars

5'3 or 160 cm


----------



## March Cat

Woah... 55 pages? Maybe there should just be a Height descriptor in the About Me section of people's profiles.

So says a 5'9.


----------



## RobynC

Height
Barefoot: 5'11" / 1.8 m
Sandals: 6'0" / 1.83 m
Sneakers: 6'-0.5" / 1.84 m


----------



## FreeSpirit

5'3

random words to make post long enough


----------



## Sanjana03

1,69m. Whatever this is in inches.


----------



## RobynC

Sanjana03,

1.69 is between 5-6 and 5-7


----------



## Soros

Around 6"1 or 185 centimeters.


----------



## Skadi

I'm 5'5 and a half


----------



## Kriash

I'm 5'6 almost 5'7


----------



## Donkey D Kong

5'9" I believe


----------



## Moss Icon

FiNe SiTe said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> 5'10 or 5'9 for me.......(176 cm).......(I must be extremely bored if I'm making a thread like this....):bored:


Haha, I know the feeling.


5'9" (imperial) which is about 173-4cm (metric.) Apparently it's the world average height for men though I generally feel short


----------



## Optimal Lanzar

5'8" or 5'9" depending whom you ask.

If I wanted to feel taller, all I'd have to do move to Japan. They'd call me Gojira and bow.


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

Heck, I'm under five foot! Curse you genetics!


----------



## cinderfreakinella

SnowFairy said:


> I'm 5'11".
> 
> For the most part I like being tall, but I often run into these two problems.
> 
> #1: Men who are my height or taller seem to be a bit hard to find.
> 
> and
> 
> #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Story of my life. :laughing:


OH MY GOODNESS I KNOW!!!!! I have both those problems :laughing:


----------



## Varkman

6 foot 4 inches tall. Size 16 shoe. I hate buying shoes. I just have to settle for whatever they have.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

I've been 5'3'' since my 1st year in high school and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## Master Mind

One foot above 5'5".


----------



## ImminentThunder

About 5'9" (at least as of right now; I might still have another inch or so to growl lol).


----------



## LightningHeart78

FiNe SiTe said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> 5'10 or 5'9 for me.......(176 cm).......(I must be extremely bored if I'm making a thread like this....):bored:


Need an option for AT 5' 5" :wink:


----------



## Promethea

five foot six


----------



## hylogenesis

5'2"

I saw a documentary about a surgeon in Siberia who'll crack your legs and brace 'em to stretch 'em out...
I'm considering giving him a call.


----------



## Devil

6'3" or 190cm. I guess it's just slightly above average.


----------



## cue5c

6'2. I wish I was shorter, though. Everything looks bigger and more magical when you're shorter. *childhood weeps*


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

5'2" and 3.75 inches.


----------



## Kestrelcloud

Almost 5 feet tall... I'm so short.


----------



## Anonynony

5'6.75", I like to round to 5'7" though I hope I have a growth spurt. believe it or not I'm one of the shorter people I know(excluding skating that is!)


----------



## FiNe SiTe

LightningHeart78 said:


> Need an option for AT 5' 5" :wink:


Sorry about that. Rational thought was hindered because of immense boredom at the time of this thread's creation.
Just choose an option which you think is more or less closer to your height.


----------



## Nora03

175cm.


----------



## Christie42476

About 5' 7".


----------



## Krelian91

>enters thread
>inches and feet

FFFFFFFFFFFFF-

So, I'm 187 cm tall. Which would be... 6'1'', I think.


----------



## Sulare

I happen to be 5'10"... or, at least 5'9" and 3/4" so I go with five ten. However, I'm pretty upset that I didn't make it to six foot. My height at age two predicted hat I would, and it certainly wouldn't be unheard of in my family. XD


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I've been here before, but here's the ultimate answer: 5'5"; 164.1cm. I'm not getting any taller- ever.


----------



## Eloise

I am 5'10 and I love to wear heels C:


----------



## ShadoWolf

Five three (ish). I'm surprised there aren't more of us short people...


----------



## Xiong Mao

Ugh. Gosh. 5'3". I was denied my dream career simply because I didn't meet the height requirement by one inch. :dry:

Like I really can't just stand on my tip toes or something. Make me a booster seat god damn it! :frustrating:


----------



## kiwig0ld

taller then a midget standing on a giants shoulders.... or 6'3".


----------



## Coldkick

I'm one short guy lol 5'8"


----------



## Totalbrit

5'55! Wooo!


----------



## NingenExp

Something between 6'3.5" and 6'4".


----------



## Antipode

5'8"


----------



## .17485

I'm 5'7


----------



## Surreal Snake

6 foot 4


----------



## zethry

I'm almost 6 feet tall (5 ft 10 and 3/4) and I stopped growing years ago, but I wish I'd actually made it to 6ft even!:laughing:


----------



## Laney

5'7''- 5'8''


----------



## Hruberen

Im 1.8 meters, so whatever that is in feet, though im in between 1.79 and 1.8, just closer to 1.8


----------



## Miss Mimmi

I'm 1.73m, that should roughly be 5'8''. My feet are quite small though: 38 (European)/ 5 (UK)


----------



## tanstaafl28

6'1". Wondering if there was a reason why 5'5" was chosen as the dividing line?


----------



## SkyRunner

5'6"


----------



## deseauxs

I'm around 5'6" or maybe 5'7", I'll have to go check my height...


----------



## Echoe

This poll would be better if it was divided for gender. 


Anyway... Female, 5'5.5"


Also, lol, for a side-note, I feel like a lot of people have their height overestimated. Don't know why. I see many people overestimating by as much as two inches.


----------



## Surreal Snake

6 foot 4


----------



## Mammon

5'9" like a boss


----------



## suchfluorescent

5'9" :>


----------



## ForsakenMe

I'm 5'4 tall.


----------



## hulia

5'1", I think. Fun sized.


----------



## petite libellule

Echoe said:


> This poll would be better if it was divided for gender.
> 
> 
> Anyway... Female, 5'5.5"
> 
> 
> Also, lol, for a side-note, I feel like a lot of people have their height overestimated. Don't know why. I see many people overestimating by as much as two inches.



oh I ALWAYS over estimate. Because I'm slightly over 5'1" sometimes when I'm measured at the doctors office, but with shoes on, I'm a little taller anyways - so often times I'll say 5'2" and I see nothing wrong with that *nods*

:tongue:


----------



## Longdove

6 foot

6'5 with heels

5'4 if I'm leaning over


----------



## skycloud86

tanstaafl28 said:


> 6'1". Wondering if there was a reason why 5'5" was chosen as the dividing line?


I think the OP probably considered it to be halfway between what they saw as really short and really tall.


----------



## JoanCrawford

5'11 I want to use it to my advantage and do runway modeling someday.


----------



## Sinistra Manus

6'2.


----------



## hannachi

5' 1.5''. 

Yes, the half inch is important. It makes me half an inch taller then my mom.


----------



## cue5c

I feel bad for anyone who's exactly 5'5. :sad:

(I'm 6'2, btw.)


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

5'11


----------



## DustOfShard

6'5" for 'merica or 196cm for Euro.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

6'2... I sometimes say 6'3 but realistically I'm closer to 6'2.


----------



## L

6'4ish... 

Not sure of the exact inches part...


----------



## fire469

5'8 and proud  no heels for me though hahaha


----------



## SirDave

Standing tall at recruitment into the USMC I was 72" and they would've gotten that right; we were all stripped naked and that also means shoeless. Over the years, because of accidents and 52 years of wear and tear since then I was recently 68-3/8" tall.

I just got the first of two total knee replacements and I measured with just one at 68-3/4" 

i expect that I'm standing somewhat unevenly and when the second knee is done in march I might measure an even 69" which is still three inches shorter than when I was nineteen entering boot camp.


----------



## Alice_Morgan

5'8 yaaaaaaaaaaay~


----------



## stone100674

6'2" or approximately 190 cm


----------



## Mange

6'0


----------



## Fretful_Mused

Only 5'3!


----------



## Meirsho

5'5.5 just made it


----------



## Catwalk

5'3. Someone throw me some inches down here. I need 5 more to be eligible for runway.


----------



## Larch

5'8 almost 5'9



Catwalk said:


> 5'3. Someone throw me some inches down here. I need 5 more to be eligible for runway.


Sure, you can have 5 inches from me - I'm a bit too lanky for my own good


----------



## Morfy

5'6 or 1,69m


----------



## la_revolucion

Just under 5'2.... Like 5'1 & 1/2. LOL!


----------



## Sygma

Catwalk said:


> 5'3. Someone throw me some inches down here. I need 5 more to be eligible for runway.


I'm 6'3, ill lift you.


----------



## BumbleBree

I'm only 5' 0" (152 cm), so even my younger sister is taller than me!


----------



## SilverFlames

A fraction of an inch more than 6'

It's fun being so tall, but at the same time it makes group hugs REALLY awkward since my head's like above the mass of hugs....but on the flip side I get to make short jokes about almost everyone!


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I used to think I was 5'11, and therefore on the upper end of average for a man. I then discovered I was actually 6 feet, and therefore on the lower end of tall. 

I was traumatized. I mean, what can you even know about yourself after a revelation like that?


----------



## Gilly

172cm. 5'7ish


----------



## RansomthePasserby

5'11"


----------



## kimpossible119

5'8"


----------



## Catwalk

Sygma said:


> I'm 6'3, ill lift you.


(｡♥‿♥｡)


----------



## Catwalk

Larch said:


> 5'8 almost 5'9
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can have 5 inches from me - I'm a bit too lanky for my own good


I would be honored. ^^;


----------



## Mzku

get this dumb shit... (warning, this legit gets on my last nerve but i cant do anything about it because SCIENCE HASNT ADVANCED THAT FAR YET...)

im 5'11 and EXACTLY 3/4. EVERY TIME i get measured, the person measuring me starts talking to me like im fkking pretending or something. i mean EVERY SINGLE TIME. i have even started warning them before i step on the damn scale.. "i know this is going to sound weird, but im exactly..." "yea yea sure but maybe you had thick soles - thick socks - slouching - can you please stand up straight? - are you doing this on purpose? - hm lets try a different scale"

lol the hatred in my heart...you have no idea... you have no earthly idea..

back on topic.

i am 5 ' 11 " and exactly 3/4s an inch.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

About 5 ft 7.5


----------



## Napkin

5 ' 7 "


----------



## Rala

5'6"


----------



## Szebora

5'6" (169 cm).


----------



## 124567

159 cm xD


----------



## Wellington

5'9"


----------



## pwowq

190cm. Whatever that is in ancient illogical imperial units.


----------



## Wolf

6' 3"


----------



## Faery

5'4" 
:dry:


----------



## Faery

Wolf said:


> 6' 3"


Whoa. It must be at least a couple of degrees colder up there.


----------



## The red spirit

Why the fuck inches, WHY!?


----------



## The red spirit

5.9 ,but seriously fuck feet and inches.


----------



## Tropes

6'4


----------



## Wolf

Faery said:


> Whoa. It must be at least a couple of degrees colder up there.


What was that? Did you hear it too?

For a second I could've sworn I heard a voice from below...


----------



## Faery

The red spirit said:


> Why the fuck inches, WHY!?


BECAUSE MURICA. 
:tongue:



Tropes said:


> 6'4


Nevermind. We're in Middle Earth. Everyone is a giant.



Wolf said:


> What was that? Did you hear it too?
> 
> For a second I could've sworn I heard a voice from below...


...*ties shoelaces together*


----------



## SwivelSwirl

Uh... I'm 5'5... (last I checked)
Which do I choose!?!?!?!


----------



## versace

When you're right at 5"5 and you can choose either option :laughing:


----------



## SwivelSwirl

@versace *randomly decides to pick the top one*


----------



## Amphoteric

5'7-5'8


----------



## psyche

5'9"


----------



## piano

somewhere between 5'4" and 5'6"...


----------



## MaggieMay

5' 4"


----------



## Aridela

Just below 5' 6''


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Close to 5'6


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Either 5'0 or 5'1 or between!


----------



## Engelsstaub

180cm


----------

